# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Onderzoek naar fitness in Nederland

## danieltolman

Hey allemaal,

Ik doe momenteel voor mijn scriptie onderzoek naar de fitnessbranche in Nederland. Ik heb hiervoor een online vragenlijst gemaakt, echter heb ik nog veel respondenten nodig om hier daadwerkelijk conclusies uit te kunnen trekken. Het kost je slechts 5 minuten om deze in te vullen en je zou me er enorm mee helpen! Je hoeft alleen maar op onderstaande link te klikken en een paar vragen in te vullen:

https://qtrial2013.qualtrics.com/SE/...qQ98AECXJYXaVT

Alvast bedankt!

----------

